# Phantom Black V6 TT Detail - PIC HEAVY



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

Had my TT cleaned (before I fitted the TTS kit) and used Refined Details (Adam) - very impressed. As we are all hore pics on the forum I thought I would share mine!

*Before*

































*Time for a clean*

















































































Defect Shots Before


























Defect Shots After

























Comparison Before









Comparison After


























































































































































well recomended and a big thanks to Adam at www.refined-details.co.uk


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Nice, car is looking good


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks... the TT looks a bit different since I had it cleaned thou


----------



## jordan26 (Feb 16, 2011)

What an improvement, that's a Beautiful car, I always preferred the white, but yours is defo made it a hard decision. :lol:


----------



## abhardwaj1990 (May 29, 2011)

Great write up and cracking results! Black cars are always the best for getting awesome results on


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

It looks great sixdoublesix, now you just have to keep it in that condition


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

davelincs said:


> It looks great sixdoublesix, now you just have to keep it in that condition


Agree, car is totally transformed with that kit on it, but Black is a b*** to keep clean!

Hows the new car feeling? I bet you have spent more time in the car than out of it? and thoughts on that vs your old car?


----------



## smarties24 (May 22, 2009)

Looks good mate! love the TTS kit on it as well.


----------



## diamond (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks lovely


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

diamond said:


> Looks lovely


Ty!

I have only just got round to getting my cleaning kit sorted so I will post sone pics up after a whole day of cleaning tomorrow!


----------



## pistolpete1515 (Apr 9, 2010)

great job looks stunning


----------



## alistair (Jul 21, 2011)

absolutely stunning!! do you have the link/info to where you got your TTS Kit from? cheers


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

alistair said:


> absolutely stunning!! do you have the link/info to where you got your TTS Kit from? cheers


Of cause, speak to a guy called Tom at Lincoln Audi (will find his email and pm you) but you can get the whole kit painted and delivered. Also look in the sale section McKenzie has the TTS mirrors for sale at a great price!

I will post some decent pics soon, waiting for some wax to arrive and then I can clean it properly, buty the TTS kit has totally transformed the look if the car and I had some Eibachs fitted and 19" fitted. More than happy to help if you need any advice on changing/converting your TT!!


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Loving the TTS kit mate :wink:


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

T3RBO said:


> Loving the TTS kit mate :wink:


TTS kit? is that the Mk2 equivalent of fitting a QS bumper on your 180 or 225 MK1 

Nice work all the same great looking car, how long did the detailing take?

Kevin


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Diveratt said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> > Loving the TTS kit mate :wink:
> ...


Yes it is mate, and some even pop the RS bumpers on :wink:


----------



## alistair (Jul 21, 2011)

sixdoublesix said:


> alistair said:
> 
> 
> > absolutely stunning!! do you have the link/info to where you got your TTS Kit from? cheers
> ...


cheers pal. cant wait for more pics! looks serriously amazing with the kit, such a transformation. i'll look into costings, info ect but its something i really want to do in the near future.


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

Gonna do another thread but I cleaned the TT today


----------

